# ART Cleanbox Pro Set-up



## Ken tuckie (Dec 23, 2012)

My search fu skills are not what they used to be. I am looking for instructions on how to best set-up a ART cleanbox pro. I am running a Yammy AVR into a QSC RMX 2450. Of course, the Yammy does not have the power to drive the pro-amp, so I added a ART CBP to the mix.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

With mine I ran rca speaker cables from my pre-outs on my reciever to the inputs on the cleanbox then I ran balanced XLR cables from the outputs on the cleanbox to the inputs on the amp. Then you can adjust output to read 75db of sound pressure useing a meter. Some people run it a little hotter than 75db but you can experiment on what you think sounds best.


----------



## Ken tuckie (Dec 23, 2012)

What did you set the amp gain and AVR volume to when you did this?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure why you’re posting this on the Equalizer forum, but...



Ken tuckie said:


> Of course, the Yammy does not have the power to drive the pro-amp,


How do you know this, because someone told you that, or because you tried it? That amp only needs 1.23 volts to drive it. Virtually any AVR should be able to generate that much output voltage.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Ken tuckie (Dec 23, 2012)

It's the electronic processing that looped me in to this sub-forum.

The Yammy does not have the necessary pre-amp output voltage to run the QSC.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can set the amp gain on full and then when you calibrate to 75db you can use the gain control of the cleanbox to adjust it. I found that on my setup my crown amp had to be at about 3/4 because when it was on full gain I Could not get the volume down low enough to calibrate it but your system might be different so you can experiment with it and see. Hope this helps....:T


----------



## Ken tuckie (Dec 23, 2012)

I will give this a try, thanks!


----------

